# Wie ein JS/AJAX-Formular erweitern ??



## StaVista (30. Aug 2014)

Moin !

Benutze ein JS/AJAX-Script zum Upload von Fotos (index.php + jquery.uploadfile.js + upload.php, Dateien
im Anhang beigefügt).
Das funktioniert jetzt allerbest, obwohl ich rein gar nichts über JS weiß - HTML und PHP sind kein Problem.

Nun möchte ich das Formular um einen Text-Input erweitern, dessen Inhalt ich in upload.php mit der
entspr. POST- oder GET-Variablen abfragen kann. Ein Standard-HTML INPUT funkt leider nicht, mit
den JS-Befehlen komme ich nicht zurecht.

Wo müßte ich was einfügen, um zum o.g. gewünschten Ergebnis zu kommen ?
Für sachdienliche Hinweise danke ich im Voraus !!

Beste Grüße aus Hamburg,

StaVista


----------



## Flown (30. Aug 2014)

Erst einmal hier der LINK!!!


----------

